# Mon Epson 750 laisse des traces noires !



## zazou44 (24 Janvier 2002)

Mon imprimante Epson laisse des traces noires au verso des feuilles que j'imprime. J'ai un ligne verticale à droite et je ne sais pas comment nettoyer. J'ai déjà nettoyé les petits rouleaux à l'alcool mais ça ne vient pas d'eux. Avez-vous eu aussi ce problème ? Merci aux cartouches compatibles qui sont en fait de vraies saletés !!


----------



## jmoneyron (25 Janvier 2002)

Bonjour,
Cela n'arrive pas qu'avec les cartouches compatibles !!
Moi çà m'arrive aussi, et pourtant je n'utilise que des cartouches Epson.
C'est une question de nettoyage :
- d'abord les petits rouleaux gris, je fais çà à sec avec du papier torchon genre Sopalin.
- ensuite les plots noirs devant les petits rouleaux gris, sur les plots et entre les plots, toujours avec du Sopalin à sec. Un bon éclairage ou mieux une lampe électrique de poche pour être sûr de tout enlever. L'encre se voit mieux sur le papier que sur les plots noirs.
Chez moi, c'est toujours la cartouche noire qui pose problème.


----------

